# W: Unbuilt IG/CSM/FW H: SM, LotR (some no longer available), Bits, Terrain (UK)



## Dark_Apostle_XVII (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi, 

I am new to this Forum, but to put you all at ease I do have good ratings and feedback on my Warseer account under the same name.
I am in the UK, but am willing to deal all over the world.

This is what I am after (in order of preference) - all of which must be either New in Box or at least unbuilt as my favourite part of the hobby is assembling and converting from scratch.
IG:
Leman Russ Demolisher,
Basilisk,
Bullgryns,
Hydra/Wyvern,
Leman Russ,
Hellhound,
Scions,
Command Squad,
Heavy Weapons Squad,
Infantry Squad

FW Chaos Renegades:
Psykers,
Torsos.

CSM:
Heldrake,
Helbrute,
Forgefiend,
Terminators,
Possessed.

I would prefer to trade for this stuff but would consider purchasing if the price is low enough, and depending on other sales on here (back from my first year of uni so funds are low at the moment).

This is what I have to trade, offers to buy are also welcome as I can use the money for new purchases:

SM:
Web Exclusive Captain 1. New in Box,
1 Tactical Squad with Power Sword, Flamer and Missile Launcher. Primed Chaos Black,
6 Devestators with 2 Heavy Bolters, 1 Lascannon, 1 Plasma Cannon, 1 Multi Melta. Primed Chaos Black
5 Assault Marines with Power Fist and Combat Shield. Primed Chaos Black.
1 Rhino, back door opens and closes. Primed Chaos Black.
1 Razorback with Heavy Bolter, back door and weapon moves. Primed Chaos Black.

Terrain:
3 Quake Cannon Crater. In original packaging. Only bought this as I needed 1 for a project. Now looking to sell the other 3.

LotR: *Most metal models need repainting/stripping.

1 Mumakil with 12 Haradrim crew and commander.Semi painted, as best I could as a kid. Can easily be stripped or painted over as not thick layers.

24 Dwarf Scouts. Unpainted.

10 Uruk Hai Warriors. Unpainted.

12 Uruk Hai Scouts. Unpainted.

Hasharin. Painted but chipped.

Armoured Merry and Pippin. Unpainted.

Haldir. Unpainted. The original Armoured version drawing his bow.

Original Suladan model on foot - Not available from GW anymore. Very Rare. Basecoated White.

9 Ringwraiths (the set where they are all unique). Painted and based. Paint chipping from age so can be stripped easily.

Frodo and Sam from Shelob set. Base coated.

The following are all painted and need stripping:
3 Mordor Uruk Hai,
3 Morannon Orcs,
Grima Wormtongue,
Unarmoured Glorfindel,
Radagast,
Gorbag and Shagrat,
9 Khandish Mercenaries,
Khandish King,

Wood Elf Army/Fall of the Necromancer - Keen to sell this as a single lot, includes: 
Fall of the Necromancer Supplement, 
The White Council (old version) - Including Saruman, Galadriel, Cirdan, Erestor, Glorfindel, Thranduil, 
18 Wood Elves (6, bows, 6 spears, 6 swords), 
3 Mirkwood Sentinel, 
Wood Elf Captain and Standard. 

Books: I have a variety of old books and supplements no longer available to buy and in pretty decent condition - most only worn from use. I'll include the date of publish too for easy reference. Please contact me to discuss prices.

The Two Towers Starter Set Rulebook (2002)
The Mines of Moria Mini Rulebook (Date Unknown but still current rules as far as I am aware)

The Siege of Gondor Supplement (2004)
The Battle of Pelennor Fields Supplement (2005)
The Shadow in the East Supplement (2005)
The Ruin of Arnor Supplement (2007)
Harad Supplement (2008)

Legions of Middle Earth - Themed Army List Book (2006)

Bits:
I have a large collection of IG bits from building my Traitor Guard force over the past year or so (including Baneblade, Leman Russ and other bits), so please just ask if there is anything you're looking for, I may have it.

Thanks,

K


----------

